# Finding rent in Poland without speaking Polish?



## polishguy (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm a European citizen who's actually Polish by birth (but I have no Polish citizenship and do not speak Polish). I speak my native language which nobody speaks, and I speak English.

How should I go about finding a place to rent in Poland?

I have no preference for location (although I gravitate towards the Northwestern parts, they are less like the Baltic countries and Russia), and one of the main things for me is that it would be cheap and would be an apartment (not a room). I'd be renting for at least a couple of months, but stay longer.

Where should I start? My main concern is that I do not speak Polish or Russian at all, and from what I know, few people speak English in Poland. Especially when we're talking signing a contract.


----------



## Billion45 (Jun 29, 2016)

Try looking onolx website . Most of the new generation living in Poland speaks english very well so dont worry


----------



## Claudine M. (Aug 30, 2016)

This is good news!


----------



## thepaleguy1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Where are you looking for?


----------



## J_Manicki (Mar 30, 2017)

I think this is possible, but you will have to contact young Poles. The elderly people who may probably own a house or two, rarely speak English.
olx dot pl is a good place to start.


----------

